# Gustave Eiffel y sus Obras en Tierras Peruanas



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

si bien paradogico... dentro d un rato la continuo


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

yo admiro a gustave eiffel un gran ingeniero ingeniero en su epocaD


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Tacna*

*Catedral de Tacna*



















*La Catedral, impactante construcción de estilo neorrenacentista y líneas arquitectónicas muy finas.

La construcción fue iniciada el 6 de marzo de 1875. El estallido de la guerra fraticida de 1879, contribuyó, a la paralización total de la obra de construcción de la Catedral de Tacna. Los trabajos fueron suspendidos sin haber alcanzado siquiera un cincuenta por ciento de su totalidad. El 28 de agosto de 1954, se terminó la construcción de la Catedral y fué inaugurada durante el gobierno del entonces presidente, general Manuel A. Odríá y siendo Obispo de la Diócesis el Excmo. *​
*Arica*

*Aduana de Arica*

*La considero por que fue anterior a la Guerra del Pacífico, ademas creo q es peruana segun el tratado de lima.*



















*El diseño de la Aduana de Arica es neoclásico, y su planta rectangular. Los muros perimetrales son de ladrillo, que se trajo especialmente desde Francia, con pilares de piedra canteada. La estructura de la techumbre y de los pilares interiores es metálica; los espacios interiores se configuran en base a estos pilares, dispuestos a 3,3 metros uno del otro.

La armonía de proporciones de la Aduana de Arica y su perfecta simetría, unida al grato entorno que la circunda -el parque, rematado por el acceso al puerto, la Estación del Ferrocarril a La Paz y la Gobernación Marítima- la convierten en un hito urbano característico de la ciudad.*​


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

*Plus*

*Catedral de San Marcos *

*Lo tomo como un plus, ya que actualmente no esta en pocesión de perú. Pero fue construida cuando la zona pertencia al País. Es decir antes de la guerra del pacífico.










La antigua Iglesia matríz de Arica que estuvo en pie 226 años, fue destruida por el terremoto de 1868 y por ello un comité de damas de Arica realiza el pedido a Balta para que esa construcción sea destinada a Arica. El pedido fue aceptado y la edificación fue inaugurada en 1876 sobre los escombros de la Iglesia Matriz.*​


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

wow... increible.. todo de fierro--


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Debería ir a "Nuestro Patrimonio"*

Hermoso thread...


----------



## MONINCC (Aug 9, 2008)

Otro thread resucitado... pero esta intersante  llevenlo "a patrimonio"

Yo no revise los archivos del foro nunca


----------



## antonio32133 (Aug 24, 2008)

Chevere las primeras fotos...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gusta más el diseño actual de la catedral de Tacna, en relación al proyecto original.


----------

